# Baby can't walk



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

His legs are supper weak and when he try's to stand he likes only reach like a 90 degree angle and it's all 4 legs not just the back what can I do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Needs a BoSe shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

If they need bracing, then do so as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Get some selenium in to him asap. BOSE injection is best, use vit e/selenium gel if you have it on hand.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

How old is the baby?
Was it a single, twin, triplet?
Is it on mom, or bottle fed?
Do you have other babies showing the same symptoms?


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

He was born last night he is part of quads and no other babies are showing it and where could I get this on a Sunday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The vet carries BoSE....I get my selenium/e gel (which is less potent) through Jeffers online. You might be able to get the gel at your local feed store.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We had this happen to one of ours born to us last year. We took him to 2 vets and both said that they had never seen a case of low selenium illness around our area since we have a good amount in the ground. The vets couldn't even give him a BoSe shot because all of theirs had expired. They couldn't tell us what was wrong other than his muscles had contracted and were rigid in his front two legs. They were so bad that nothing would straighten them out. The vet gave him some meds (can't remember what) and said if he didn't get better in a week then we should put him down. Then, someone on here suggested that I squirt a pill of cod liver oil in his bottle a couple of times a day. I did this and slowly, over a few weeks, he straightened out all the way. I'm not saying that it's not low selenium, I'm just saying that it wasn't the case for us.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Born last night and one of quads.... If none of the rest are doing this then I would give tlc and a few days to catch up. I have the runt of trips in a playpen in my living room. It took her three days to walk good. I did give BoSe just to be on the safe side, but I think she was simply the runt. She is running around great now and was even out in the goat shed while I was doing chores running with the other kids.
Sometimes it is just a matter of being cramped, little, or the bottom of the litter and they take a little bit to catch up.
Good Luck!!!

Cod liver oil works really well for muscle weakness in kids and adults!


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like he needs some BoSe



~Kyndal


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

He's taken a turn for the worse throwing his head back and eyes almost rolling back into his head I have a Bose shot from last year that was for bigger kids will that hell him right this moment what do I do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Contact your vet ASAP


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point you need the vet. What had you been doing for him so far? Had you been bottle feeding? Did you give him any other supplements? Did you take his temp?


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

I gave him drench and took him to the bet hospital and they pretty much told me they couldn't really help me people know nothing about goats around here and his mouth was cold I out him next to the heater and warmed. Up a blanket we have been here sense te last post and I have been bottle feeding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

His temp needs to be normal before you feed him. What have you given him so far besides the BoSe? Can he stand up and walk? Does he want to eat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We really need a lot more details. What exactly are you feeding him, how often, how much? What is his temp? You can buy a cheap thermometer at the dollar store. What medications and supplements have you given so far? What does he weigh?


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

His mouth was cold I warmed him up with an electric blanket for a few hours till his mouth warmed Up and all I've given him is 4oz of milk the test has been from his momma and no he doesn't wanna walk he at a little about an hour ago and I gave him 2 cc of electro lightes and no he isn't walking his legs have been so weak sense he was born 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

And I got his temp back to normal but I wasn't sure If I still put it in his butt or do I do his mouth ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Anytime you take the temp of an animal it is done rectally. Generally speaking, electrolytes are given orally - not injected. I know of no electrolytes that would be injected. Did I misinterpret your statement?


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya I just put 2cc on a syringe into his mouth no needle 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

You really need to call your vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You still aren't giving us enough information. Since he has been born, what have you been feeding him? What does he weigh? How much per bottle? What meds or supplements have you given, how often and how much? The only way we can help you is to get full very detailed information.


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

The first night he was just weak and couldn't stand I help him nurse on momma the second day he took a turn for the worse supper weak and it took awhile for his mouth to get cold but as soon as that happened I didn't everything I could to warn him till his mouth was warm Weighs 5,1 he has nursed a little on mom the only milk I've got him to eat was 4oz of milk replacer yester I gave him 2cc of electrolyte 2 times sense he was born 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds to me like he has never gotten enough to eat. That first night a B Complex shot and a BoSe shot would have been good along with milking mom and bottle feeding. The milk replacer is probably not settling well with him. If you can milk out mom and feed her milk, it would be better. 

If you haven't done it yet, I would be giving him shots of B Complex and BoSe.


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have some b complex should I still give it to him and let me ask you this I took him to the vet hospital because the other wasn't open and thy said they couldn't do anything but when I went estersay to my et and asked about getting him some Bose he said that within 24 hours he could have it orally but sense it's on order and I already missed that he told me I could not I've him Bose is this true I have a feelings that it's not because last year I had to pay 100$ for two babies to get seen so they could estimate thier weight then in top pay for shots to give all of them is it just me or does this not make sense ??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought that was the case, but better to clarify than assume. :laugh: As far as I know, there is no time limit on giving Bo-Se.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Just to give you an idea of how much he should be eating, I was feeding ours, which were about 7 pounds at birth, 10-12 ounces 5x a day. You can give him b complex daily since his body will flush out all the extra. If you can feed him mom's milk that would be best for him.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Check to see that he is pooping too... with body temp up, mom's milk is best, whole milk from another goat or cow second best the store third best, land o lankes milk replacer final option. 

Injectable fortified B complex and perhaps warmed sub Q fluids at this point are needed. Nutridrench would be good too or kid starting paste. I might even give a little strong coffee with nutridrench or Karo for energy and RUB him vigerously...try and perk him up....maybe give him a little oil n water enema with a syring if needed.

You are doing great for him


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was wondering about the feeding someone said multiply his weight by 16 then multiple by .11 and by doing that he would only get 2 oz 4 times a day which seemed small


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forumhg


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, that is way too little for him to get. I would feed 5x times a day, that means one in the middle of the night, and about 8-10oz each feeding if he were mine. I have Nubians and by the time they were a month old each were getting 16oz per feeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I start them out with 1 ounce per pound of body weight. You do want to weigh them. This is if I am bottle feeding from birth. Then adjust bottle amount as needed. I feed 4 bottles per day.


----------

